# How do you stay motivated to do UBER?



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Full timers how do you stay motivated to keep driving? I did ten hours of UBER last night for 90 bucks. Today I couldn't even manage 3 hours. Made 30 bucks.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

I stay motivated by sending a message about the unprofitable rates after every trip.........oh, and I focus on the bill I want/need to pay......lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Full timers how do you stay motivated to keep driving? I did ten hours of UBER last night for 90 bucks. Today I couldn't even manage 3 hours. Made 30 bucks.


I do it out of spite.

Also the law breaking nature of Uber appeals to me.
( it was more fun when everyone was out to get us)

I drive a tourist destination city for people from around the world.
Paid sight seeing.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

it seems like they try to keep you at around $10 per online hour no matter what.....so they cap earnings, the amount of trips and also give longer trips when on quest......some partner....


----------



## JBuzz826 (May 12, 2017)

I do it for the fun of getting out of the house for a few hours at a time and meeting new people. 
Usually in the morning and evenings are when I run. Although here lately it's been a little bit slow. College town and summer is here.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Full timers how do you stay motivated to keep driving? I did ten hours of UBER last night for 90 bucks. Today I couldn't even manage 3 hours. Made 30 bucks.


I only do this for the food stamps, $9 obamacare, and the earned income credit. I work about 200 hours each month and make about $350 after expenses.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

roadman said:


> I only do this for the food stamps, $9 obamacare, and the earned income credit. I work about 200 hours each month and make about $350 after expenses.


life-changing....


----------



## TNC Driver (Nov 1, 2015)

You don't. Leave and get a real job with stability and benefits. The gig economy is unsustainable.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Full timers how do you stay motivated to keep driving? I did ten hours of UBER last night for 90 bucks. Today I couldn't even manage 3 hours. Made 30 bucks.


Figure out your break even amount and drive to a daily goal. If your daily goal is unreasonable, then you shouldn't be in rideshare.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uber is my excuse for not getting a real job.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Uber is my excuse for not getting a real job.


tHE coachman always rings twice.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

The ungreatful pax and little money.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

I watch this on loop, only I do it for Travis, man. I do it for Travis !


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Uber is my excuse for not getting a real job.


Lol yes me too. I want more money, yet I don't want a pathetic boss who thinks he's a god, and annoying kiss ass co workers. My parents, girlfriend, friends, all put pressure on me to get a job.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Lol yes me too. I want more money, yet I don't want a pathetic boss who thinks he's a god, and annoying kiss ass co workers. My parents, girlfriend, friends, all put pressure on me to get a job.


This comment got me thinking.
I've been working non stop since I was 17. Have never received a single unemployment check. Been fortunate to be at my current job for 17+ years,
But having a job and keeping it is not easy.
Yes, I would love it if Uber paid more. But if Uber paid good money, it would almost be a crime. Think about it.
Not anyone can get into a good paying job. It's hard. Even if you have the qualifications, there's competition. ANYONE can drive for Uber. No interview to dress up for an prepare. No resume to work on. No schedule. Hell, you could have obscene tattoos all over your body and Uber is about the only place you can still work for.
This is too easy! I enjoy doing it. But if I was making enough were I might consider quitting my full time job, which I understand many did in the early days, then something is wrong. Making money shouldn't be that easy. It never has before.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> This comment got me thinking.
> I've been working non stop since I was 17. Have never received a single unemployment check. Been fortunate to be at my current job for 17+ years,
> But having a job and keeping it is not easy.
> Yes, I would love it if Uber paid more. But if Uber paid good money, it would almost be a crime. Think about it.
> ...


Yes it was. It's called being a taxi driver and I made one thousand a week. It's called twenty years ago when you got out of high school and made fifty grand a year. Don't be one of those morons that think everyone should make minimum wage and that you are some kind of special person because someone GAVE you a good job. That's all the job market is, you go into an interview and someone judges you. UBER is a crime because we are using are very expensive cars and are not making enough to keep the cars running. It should be outlawed and if people don't like it, they should ride the bus. High school students don't need a personal ride to school, that's what the bus is for. It's called regulations, same as the taxi cab companies have, and same as UBER should have but they get out of it by calling themselves an APP. You are not special cable guy one, you have a good job but that's it. It doesn't mean everyone else shouldnt have one.

ALSO you are talking to someone with a masters degree. Companies don't want to pay people like me because they'd rather have someone like you to do it for cheaper.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Yes it was. It's called being a taxi driver and I made one thousand a week. It's called twenty years ago when you got out of high school and made fifty grand a year. Don't be one of those morons that think everyone should make minimum wage and that you are some kind of special person because someone GAVE you a good job. That's all the job market is, you go into an interview and someone judges you. UBER is a crime because we are using are very expensive cars and are not making enough to keep the cars running. It should be outlawed and if people don't like it, they should ride the bus. High school students don't need a personal ride to school, that's what the bus is for. It's called regulations, same as the taxi cab companies have, and same as UBER should have but they get out of it by calling themselves an APP. You are not special cable guy one, you have a good job but that's it. It doesn't mean everyone else shouldnt have one.
> 
> ALSO you are talking to someone with a masters degree. Companies don't want to pay people like me because they'd rather have someone like you to do it for cheaper.


I don't think I'm special. I work hard. Special would be those lucky enough to make a lot of money and not having to work too hard for it.
And for the record, I absolutely believe Uber drivers should be paid more. No one should be losing money.
My comments were in response to your comment about not wanting a real job because you'd have to deal with a boss and co-workers.
That's real life. If you have the ability get a decent job with stability, especially if you have a masters degree as you stated, you should suck it up and do it.
If not for you, for your parents, girlfriend and friends, who obviously see you struggling which is why they're telling you to get a real job.

Not trying to knock anyone that's just trying to survive. Many driving for Uber lost they're jobs, just need extra cash, or whatever the case may be.
But your previous post made it seem like you're driving for Uber because you're too lazy to do a "real job". Those too lazy for real work can't expect to find an easy job making tons of money. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Lol yes me too. I want more money, yet I don't want a pathetic boss who thinks he's a god, and annoying kiss ass co workers. My parents, girlfriend, friends, all put pressure on me to get a job.


Travis, as pathetic as they come yet he thinks he is a god and you work for him. Don't let anyone full you with your an Independent Contractor, You WORK for Travis.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> My parents, girlfriend, friends, all put pressure on me to get a job.


That's a clue.


----------



## Anthony Stuertzel (May 23, 2017)

Dude, come to Phoenix. I make a min. of $15/h on weekdays and today, I was out there making $21/h. It even peaked at $23/h today, but then I had about an hour of getting no requests (partially my fault for driving to the wrong area), and it dropped back down to $21. After about 46 hours of driving this week, I averaged about $16-17/h for all days (weekdays and weekends included).


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Full timers how do you stay motivated to keep driving? I* did ten hours of UBER last night for 90 bucks*. Today I couldn't even manage 3 hours. Made 30 bucks.




What market are you in?!


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I actually like driving people around. I don't like the dishonest corporation I do it for. But I'm old, and pretty much every job I've had the people in charge didn't really like it when the employees were successful at the job.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

roadman said:


> I only do this for the food stamps, $9 obamacare, and the earned income credit. I work about 200 hours each month and make about $350 after expenses.


WoW.
You are into the REAL money. 
Anything over ten bucks an hour is big money.

I am retired. Wifey gets *****y when I am underfoot for too long. I grab the keys, tell her I'm going to drive and make big money. Then I log on, and sit under a shade tree and read my book.
Job doesn't pay much, but I don't care.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Full timers how do you stay motivated to keep driving? I did ten hours of UBER last night for 90 bucks. Today I couldn't even manage 3 hours. Made 30 bucks.


This is the worst weekend of the year to drive. Everyone went to L A from SF. Do something else this weekend. Things pick back up loverly after June 17


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

I just remind myself that my daughter has just chosen an out of state college that costs over $30K per year and that my regular job pays enough to disqualify me for financial aid, but NOT enough to afford paying full boat for that education. And then I conclude that until I get off my A&& and get a regular job that pays $10K per year more, I better pick up rides on my way to work and back!


----------



## Duro (Dec 22, 2016)

I need zero motivation....i love hitting the road every Fri and Sat night!!!


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Sometimes, I find it difficult to get started, but once out the door I'm the type that will keep going until I get too tired to drive safely. To motivate myself, I do a quick review of the upcoming bills and how I plan to pay them all if I don't go out the door. 

I found this blog entry about motivation in a "typical job". Most people typically get hired for one of three reasons:

To make a button
To push the button several times an hour
To watch other people and make sure they don't push the button incorrectly
A job - that is, a series of tasks to be completed in a given time - will _never_ motivate you to stay. You will master whatever assignments you are given and soon become disinterested.

Actually "job" is probably the wrong term for what most people have. Jobs end. They are supposed to.

The proper word might be "agreement." You "agree" to do whatever someone tells you to for a certain amount of money until further notice.

Does that sound very motivational to you? Me neither.

*Challenge *can motivate you to stay. *Growth *can motivate you to stay. *People *can motivate you to stay. All of these reasons can be found within a job

But will the _job itself _motivate you?

No chance.

Not now. Not ever.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> Figure out your break even amount and drive to a daily goal


Second this BUT to answer your question of staying motivated.... Find events in your area that may have more activity going on then just random uber pings. Go to those events around the time they end and you'll see yourself hit that goal MUCH faster which will keep you motivated.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Full timers how do you stay motivated to keep driving? I did ten hours of UBER last night for 90 bucks. Today I couldn't even manage 3 hours. Made 30 bucks.


When your broke, the motivation is there.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> When your broke, the motivation is there.


Yup, hunger is a great motivator.


----------



## naji (May 31, 2017)

day tripper yeah... said:


> it seems like they try to keep you at around $10 per online hour no matter what.....so they cap earnings, the amount of trips and also give longer trips when on quest......some partner....


I also think the same and same happens to me always


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Starman said:


> You can always stay motiviated by staying Positive...


OK. I'll try that out. Tell me if I got it right. Here goes. "I'm _absolutely positive_ that that is absolutely, positively, the worst, most ridiculously idiotic, doomed to fail idea ever conceived by anyone with more than a 3rd grade education."  Wait a second ... It worked! You were right! I feel motivated! Thanx


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Full timers how do you stay motivated to keep driving? I did ten hours of UBER last night for 90 bucks. Today I couldn't even manage 3 hours. Made 30 bucks.


That's really low for 10 hours. You can't survive making $9 per hour plus expenses. My suggestion is find something else to do. Even a customer service job should pay you $14 - $16 an hour plus benefits.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Anthony Stuertzel said:


> Dude, come to Phoenix. I make a min. of $15/h on weekdays and today, I was out there making $21/h. It even peaked at $23/h today, but then I had about an hour of getting no requests (partially my fault for driving to the wrong area), and it dropped back down to $21. After about 46 hours of driving this week, I averaged about $16-17/h for all days (weekdays and weekends included).


Calculate your gas and car expenses and depreciation and you are making less than minimum wages.


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

I just can't wait to see wtf happens next.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Honestly just do what you always do to stay positive in life. This is a job not a way of life. Listen to music, news, a book on Amazon, whatever. Let's not overthink this or get too far down due to bad experiences. This is part of our life not our entire life. Me? End of shift 3 shots of bourbon after I make my goal. I love bourbon lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mindthelines said:


> I just can't wait to see wtf happens next.


I wonder if some poor guy facing a firing squad thinks the same thing ...



REX HAVOC said:


> That's really low for 10 hours. You can't survive making $9 per hour plus expenses. My suggestion is find something else to do. Even a customer service job should pay you $14 - $16 an hour plus benefits.


The economy is improving - fast.
There are spot shortages of labor.

I found a great job recently. I have been active in the Medical Marijuana industry for a decade. Been through some dangerous times, but in the process I have acquired skills that the LEGAL side needs. Pest management, security, cloning practices, etc.
Just got a job as an "Indoor Grow Manager" here in Northern California. I will be in charge of a 25,000 square foot indoor grow (constant rotation type SCROG), manage a crew of 20 and will be responsible for production in the seven figures. 
The pay is OBSCENE. Between salary, bennies, and profit sharing -- it's almost unbelievable. Also, stock option program ... 
Will open in February, as soon as the law goes into effect to make it legal.

Look for real jobs folks, and use your pax's as sources. Ask EVERYONE who gets into your car if they know of anyone who is looking for good employees. Start the conversation. I got two or three good leads every week. 
Remember, this is a side hustle. Use it to YOUR advantage.


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

X-change leasing program


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Full timers how do you stay motivated to keep driving? I did ten hours of UBER last night for 90 bucks. Today I couldn't even manage 3 hours. Made 30 bucks.


my car says no I'll stay in the driveway 
ahh
no lost money or time
I'm waiting on screwber to initiate
the tipping in my area. until I see it 
no rides 
beach time


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uber feeds my driving addiction. Plus, just wondering if I can get the engine to wear out first or the transmission.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Motivation-->

I do it for the fine ladies who freak in the backseat, the mad spliffs with random pax, the dollar bills dropped in my crotch on their exit and most of all for the chance to swerve the drunks just enough to earn my $150 vomit fee. 

All the motivation I need


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Full timers how do you stay motivated to keep driving? I did ten hours of UBER last night for 90 bucks. Today I couldn't even manage 3 hours. Made 30 bucks.


The bills keep coming every month, so I keep driving. I really don't understand why everyone hates driving for Uber so much. Yes, there are some annoyances with passengers, the app, etc., but I keep a set schedule, I'm done driving by 3pm and have the rest of the day for whatever. Am I getting rich driving for Uber? No, definitely not. But I'm paying my bills and having the flexibility to work whenever I want.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

My wife is in nursing school. She needs a quiet house to study, I need to make more money to keep us afloat until she graduates. Quite easy.


----------



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

chai, kontinue


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I've never run my own business before, but this is pretty close to having one.

You set your own hours, you have clients, expenses, reviews. That should be enough to make anyone motivated.


----------



## NCUberGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

I have a $3700 credit card I am paying off. Once it is gone, I am done.


----------



## EthiopianFemalePax (Jun 19, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Full timers how do you stay motivated to keep driving? I did ten hours of UBER last night for 90 bucks. Today I couldn't even manage 3 hours. Made 30 bucks.


if you quit, you'll end up like the 9-5 people that are your pax, and you'll develop the same mental issues that they have


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

"if you quit, you'll end up like the 9-5 people that are your pax, and you'll develop the same mental issues that they have"

Because anyone who reads UP knows there is little in the way of mental issues with the drivers here.


----------



## PowerIntrovert (May 8, 2018)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Full timers how do you stay motivated to keep driving? I did ten hours of UBER last night for 90 bucks. Today I couldn't even manage 3 hours. Made 30 bucks.


I, personally, have a very strong desire to never have a job again. That is how I stay motivated. If you are making low money in a city where you should be making more money than that, you should work different hours. If you are full-time, have you tried working through the middle of the night or only during rush hours or...? Everybody has their opinions about what works and what doesn't work, but basically it's what you can stand. It sounds like what you're doing now isn't working for you. Switch your hours and try not working 10 consecutive hours, but find two or three good pockets during the day. The thing I have found is that if you want to come out and treat this like a job and work 8 to 10 straight hours, your hourly amount will be lower than if you come out and work specific pockets of time.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

PowerIntrovert said:


> I, personally, have a very strong desire to never have a job again. That is how I stay motivated. If you are making low money in a city where you should be making more money than that, you should work different hours. If you are full-time, have you tried working through the middle of the night or only during rush hours or...? Everybody has their opinions about what works and what doesn't work, but basically it's what you can stand. It sounds like what you're doing now isn't working for you. Switch your hours and try not working 10 consecutive hours, but find two or three good pockets during the day. The thing I have found is that if you want to come out and treat this like a job and work 8 to 10 straight hours, your hourly amount will be lower than if you come out and work specific pockets of time.


Agreed. Everyone has to find the sweet spot for their market. Just for fun I went back and looked at what I was earning 2 years ago vs today. When I first started, I worked 7 days a week during the day, and really struggled to meet my goal every week. Now, 2 years later, I pretty much work M-F during the day, with some garbage time on Saturday mornings, to fill in any short fall. I also now take about 2 1/2 hour break in the middle of the day to work out and do chores, which I was not doing in the beginning.

For the last week of April, 2016 vs 2018

2016 $599 gross in 53 hours with 70 trips
2018 $576 gross in 34 hours with 83 trips.

Both are after Uber's cut but before gas. Yeah it's not huge numbers, but I've become more efficient with my time. My big push every day is the morning rush. Then I break for an early lunch, and go back out for the lunch hours. Break in the early afternoon, then go back out for the second shifters. I'm always home to eat, and never spend a penny on fast food or convenience store crap.

10 hours straight is nuts. The most I do is 4.


----------



## unadhesived (Jul 7, 2017)

Just max out the credit card for gas and hope one day not to lose any more money.


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

You made 10per hour 
What are you doing , sleeping


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

For a full timer I would say diversify your driving to ensure you are always being paid for your time. Hustle on multiple platforms and services.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Full timers how do you stay motivated to keep driving? I did ten hours of UBER last night for 90 bucks. Today I couldn't even manage 3 hours. Made 30 bucks.


Was your app on during those 10 hours?


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

10 bucks an hour only in LA? You should sign up for lyft too.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I still have flamingo pink counter tops in my kitchen..... can wait to have have the whole kitchen re-done...


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

How do I stay motivated? By thinking that my next pickup could be a person that could give me the break I've been looking for my entire life! A tryout for a major league baseball team! I won 2 gold glove awards from my softball league a few years ago! OR a talent scout that thinks I could be the next spokesperson for a major website like the Trivaga guy!


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

R James said:


> I just remind myself that my daughter has just chosen an out of state college that costs over $30K per year and that my regular job pays enough to disqualify me for financial aid, but NOT enough to afford paying full boat for that education. And then I conclude that until I get off my A&& and get a regular job that pays $10K per year more, I better pick up rides on my way to work and back!


That still leaves you $20k per year short.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Full timers how do you stay motivated to keep driving?


My kids get hungry and my debit card get declined for Insufficient funds


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Full timers how do you stay motivated to keep driving? I did ten hours of UBER last night for 90 bucks. Today I couldn't even manage 3 hours. Made 30 bucks.



Work a specific schedule
Split your day (Hint: 11am to 3pm is typically the slowest part of a weekday)
If you are operating under $20 per hour, go home.
Do you your homework to determine demand. Nothing better than driving and forcing yourself to take a break because it's so busy.
Learn and drive surge. Many drivers have the logic of accepting every ride as they are throwing away money. To put this into context, a average ride takes about 10-20 minutes to complete from start to finish and in my market on average pays $5ish per ride. One decent surge ride can pay $40+. That equates to a lot of small rides that will take 2-3 hours to make. With surge that can be done in a hour.
The best part of this strategy is that if all cylinders are hitting, you can grind a few more hours. Recently, I went out for a regular Saturday errands/grind with the intention of stopping by noon. I was operating at $40ish an hour. All to say, I arrived home 10 hours later with almost $400 and had to explain to my wife why the errands were not done.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> Work a specific schedule
> Split your day (Hint: 11am to 3pm is typically the slowest part of a weekday)
> If you are operating under $20 per hour, go home.
> Do you your homework to determine demand. Nothing better than driving and forcing yourself to take a break because it's so busy.
> ...


Well, ya got us hooked, tell us why the errands didn't get done!?


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

pismire said:


> Well, ya got us hooked, tell us why the errands didn't get done!?


I told the wife to check out the back seat and all the stripper dust. She know's I love to transport strippers and hookers.


----------



## brick656 (Jun 18, 2017)

I do it because I like to roll the dice.


----------



## b100 (Dec 12, 2017)

Thinking back at my previous boss.....


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

teh744 said:


> I still have flamingo pink counter tops in my kitchen..... can wait to have have the whole kitchen re-done...


That stuff is right on the cusp of a comeback. Granite countertops and stainless steel appliances are as played out as tramp-stamps and nose rings.


----------



## Smitty in the Lou (Apr 17, 2018)

Not a full-timer but if i was making 90 bucks for 10 hours of work i wouldnt do it. Not worth it.


----------

